
Angular 2 versus React: There Will Be Blood - kiyanwang
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/angular-2-versus-react-there-will-be-blood-66595faafd51#.alny5rfzz
======
henryw
Don't forget to give Vue.js some love. It's simple to use, well documented,
requires no setup, and extremely powerful.

